# Canvas paper



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Has anyone tried canvas paper? I've bought some just as a cheap way in which I could practice oil painting. 

If I mess up I can just discard the piece without worrying about wasting a canvas. I've messed up a few times. 

Here's a still life image I've been painting, although it's just from a picture I found on the internet, rather than from real objects in front of me. I don't hold any value to it, but it's been a good exercise in brushwork and colour mixing.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OMG this is gorgeous! How can you say that is of no value. I'd would love to be able to paint like that...this is a masterpiece!


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> OMG this is gorgeous! How can you say that is of no value. I'd would love to be able to paint like that...this is a masterpiece!


Thanks Terry. That's very high praise you're giving me but I assure you I'm not worthy of it. I have just copied an image so I can't take the credit for the composition or anything really. I'm proud with how my painting skill is coming along, but I'm working towards the point where I can start to create my own images, my own ideas. Only then can I hope to receive praise like you have given me.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That really is stunning and you should hold value in it. Very very nice work!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That is beautiful!!! It reminds of when my mom got into tole painting back in the day. I swear she painted on every piece of furniture she could find. 
I love it!!! You are so talented. 
I've never tried canvas paper, but have been tempted to get some to draw on.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

If I used canvas paper I would have to get oils or acrylics.. not my thing. I don't think watercolors would work on them too well. At least they don't work on regular canvas all that well.. unless you plan to practice.. and then wash it off when you're finished.. for which it will work *perfectly*! ROTFLOL!

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I would like to add, you better put some value to that because if that is worthless my stuff is shameful!


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

Very beautiful picture. Well-researched - it shows. How many layers in the picture? It's not finished? I tried to paint on canvas paper and I did not like. Nicer still on the canvas.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

I painted this in one go, so no layering in this. I would go over it to correct some colours but I can't be bothered carrying on with this painting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oy Vey Lashdown I only wish I could do that good of a painting and you pooh-pooh it like it was nothing.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

I can honestly say the last thing I painted, which I was genuinely pleased with, was the volcano I painted (attached) a couple of years ago. It came straight from my head and has little to no meaning; it just sort of looks cool. I then began to study the history of art along with the masters and realised I wanted to take a new direction in art. 

Maybe I could have had success with what I was doing, but success has never been a priority. I don't have a website or anything and I've never sold anything. The only people who have ever seen anything I've produced are my parents, friends, facebook/instagram friends, and now you guys  

I don't believe that without skill you can't produce great art, because that's simply not true. Sir Joshua Reynolds said that the painter who paints to show off his skill is merely a decorator. 

Everyone I've seen on here is very talented, even though a few of us are still amateurs (I include myself), and so it's awesome that we can inspire each other to do better. I accept any praise that comes my way, and will be eternally grateful, although I must warn you that I'll be grumbling and cursing my sketches and paintings until...who knows.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Something is wrong with my computer, for some reason it will not enlarge the thumbnail you posted. 

You have an amazing attitude Lashdown, to be so talented and yet so humble is rare. I a so glad you joined the forum.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Terry! In a society obsessed with money, it's good to see appreciation for art. Something that can offer no promise of financial gain, yet is infinitely more rewarding. I have felt very welcome at this forum, so I thank you all for that!

Here's the image. Not sure why it didn't work last time.


----------



## OrangeAnalytic (Jun 7, 2015)

Excellent surreal composition, LD91! Great combination of contrasting FX!


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

OrangeAnalytic said:


> Excellent surreal composition, LD91! Great combination of contrasting FX!


Thanks! Here's one that started off as a plan for a painting but I decided it looked pretty cool as just a biro sketch. (And I really cba to paint it). I find painting so exciting at first, but then it becomes a drag and I never finish anything. 

I've left this style of drawing now. Yeah, my old stuff appeals to the eye, somewhat, but it really doesn't have any meaning behind it...no substance. And I'm not implying one form of art is better than another, because art is extremely personal, and each individual harbours their own meaning in what they do, and what they feel is important.

Sorry to ramble. I just want you all to know where I'm coming from!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Very intriguing picture. The feeling I get from it is that of aging. Like an old tree that has died and has no leaves and is now deteriorating little by little, juxtaposed against the seemingly eternalness of mountains. 

In other words....way cool!


----------



## OrangeAnalytic (Jun 7, 2015)

Of course the obvious rhino's head/driftwood content also, but I can see where you could incorporate this into a larger drawing with dynamic effect, as you have done with the volcano in your painting. I pretty much gave up sketching to jump ahead to full canvas creations when I was an active passionate artist some/many decades ago. Life can kick the stuffing out of you and take it all away , it seems, including zest to compose and play music or any art form, I suppose. Appreciation for these things is much harder for our quantum universe to extract , like stealing away with a soul.


----------

